
Introducing Turbo: 5x faster than Yarn and NPM, and runs natively in-browser - cseelus
https://medium.com/@ericsimons/introducing-turbo-5x-faster-than-yarn-npm-and-runs-natively-in-browser-cc2c39715403
======
bovermyer
That's an impressive amount of emoji in that article.

The tech is cool, though.

